# Padron Panatela (M) Cigar Review - Surprising



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! This was perfectly enjoyed with some coffee in the afternoon. Flavors were smooth and rich, with medium body. I noted creamy chocolate, nut...

Read the full review here: Padron Panatela (M) Cigar Review - Surprising


----------

